# [EVDL] EVLN: SF landlord won't let tenant plug-in for a charge



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Previously, I had received an email from Coulomb inviting me to 
offer them feedback. 

I just shot off a response to them with a boat load of thoughts, but 
foremost was on this piece. If existing Apt owners are this reluctant,
how are future Apt dwelling drivers being Sales' targeted going to
cope?

I gave Coulomb an idea for a low-cost Level-1 EVSE that would be 
fairly easy for a certified electrician to installed and setup (in 
theory anyway, they would have to made it happen). 

Coulomb already offers a Level-1 EVSE, CT2000
http://www.advancedenergy.org/transportation/evse/details.php?id=15

But it is too expensive and not what is needed. The CT line of EVSE is 
designed as a standalone unit so anyone can use it, thus it needs to 
use a wireless connection to enable the authorization.

I suggested a whittled down version that would only enable power for
one specific Chargepoint card (set internally), and only need to dial
up to the Chargepoint network once-a-month for billing purposes.

That means each time the driver wants to use the low-cost Level-1
EVSE he would need his Chargepoint RFID card, internally it would 
recognize it, and enable power, but would not call in to get approval.

That would drastically reduce the amount of Chargepoint bandwidth
usage, and if each stall had one, then that would a good bandwidth 
savings/network overload prevention.

The unit would not have a J1772 coupler (that would only add to the
cost), but it would have an exposed 5-20 receptacle that is only 
powered on if activated.

At the end of the month, the unit could call in to send in the power
usage data. That would allow hosts to get the costs of the electric
power back.

If you saw the flash video in the piece the driver was willing to pay
for the use of the outlet. In this case, they would pay for the 
installation of this low-cost Level-1 EVSE in place of the 5-20 
duplex receptacle shown, and the associated usage costs.

If the driver decided to take their EVSE with them when they move,
they could if they paid to have a certified electrician de-install it,
and put the receptacle back original. But my thinking is, it would not
be cost effective, and they would just leave it there, buying a new
one for the next place.

In the latter case, that existing EVSE would be reset by a certified
electrician to the new driver's Chargepoint RFID card.

I was thinking the cost of this low-cost EVSE would be in the $500
range.

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-SF-landlord-won-t-let-tenant-plug-in-for-a-charge-tp4622891p4624187.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> brucedp5 wrote:
> 
> > I suggested a whittled down version that would only enable power for
> > one specific Chargepoint card (set internally), and only need to dial
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If the tenent has the means, rent a very noisy gas generator, heck take the
muffler off. ;-) I'm terrible when it comes to stuff like this, I hate my
HOA.


> "Roger Stockton" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > brucedp5 wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The easiest way to resolve this problem is for the tenant and Lanlord to
agree to a change in the lease to include the outlet for additional $$ to
cver the lanlords cost. The teant has NO legal right to the outlet if it is
not included in the lease. The landlord as a option, could enter into a
agreement with a charging company and have pay type chargers installed for
all the tenants, and share the profit. Maybe the tenant thinks he has
"entitlement' to somebody else's property at no cost. "Occupy Eletrical
Outlet".

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-SF-landlord-won-t-let-tenant-plug-in-for-a-charge-tp4622891p4642230.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 16 May 2012 at 15:21, Cruisin wrote:
> 
> > The easiest way to resolve this problem is for the tenant and Lanlord
> > to agree to a change in the lease to include the outlet for additional
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I found this recently on another list, it is a hassock sized wheeled box
with a battery inside and recharges from 120v, and it charges with a J1772
plug at level 2. Looks cool to me check it out for yourself, I am not the
dealer or manufacturer...

*The Valet Charger***

$1,500 plus shipping and tax, you can order via e-mail Jim
Burness<http://www.linkedin.com/groups?viewMemberFeed=&gid=147033&memberID=5768279>
at [email protected] .
This is a great solution! Charges any EV (It is Portable) then, recharge
"The Valet" in any AC outlet. Just wheel the unit to the EV needing a
charge and plug in the J1772 "level 2" cable into the EV and charge away.
Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles*
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 16 May 2012 at 15:21, Cruisin wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 16 May 2012 at 20:05, Dennis Miles wrote:
> 
> > it is a hassock sized wheeled box with a battery inside and recharges
> > from 120v, and it charges with a J1772 plug at level 2.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David wrote -

> Let's take those recently discussed a123 20ah lithium cells and see how many
> we can stuff into that space.
Snipped
> The cheapest price I can
> find for those A123 cells is $32 each in quantities of 1000.

http://www.insightcentral.net/forums/modifications-technical-issues/22520-large-group-purchase-a123-20ah-cells.html

or http://tinyurl.com/chennwt

has a group buy going on for the A123 20A Pouches, about $25.25 a cell to Madison WI, your shipping 
cost from there to your house...

Rush Dougherty
www.TucsonEV.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David responded: 
> > $1,500 plus shipping and tax, you can order via e-mail Jim Burness
...
>Wait a minute, are you sure that's not $15,000? 
>The cheapest price I can find for those A123 cells is $32 
>each in quantities of 1000. So 390 of them would cost 
>$12,480. And that's not allowing anything to pay for the 
>hassock's charger or inverter, and darn little for labor 
>cost and margin.

First I presumed that for that price you get a lead-acid 
(golfcart) battery and charger/inverter. Because nobody had 
said that it does supply a certain amount of current or 
energy, though *somebody* suggested that he could fit a 
Leaf-sized pack in such an enclosure size...

So, I looked up the linkedIn post and found the link to
the PDF of the device. The specs state that it is a valet
charger with portability in mind. It is 240V 30A and
probably has a NEMA 14-30 (though it does not say) cord on 
one side and you can plug that into a wall outlet and then
it can charge a car through its J-1772 plug. In other words,
it is a standard EVSE, but one that does not need to be
fixed mounted to a wall, you can carry it.
http://clearenergy-inc.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/EVSE_PortableValet
.pdf

In other words: this device has no relevance to the problem
we are discussing, because you still need to plug it in to
get a charge, it is a smart J-1772 to 240V wall plug converter
but the issue we discussed was a Volt and you can plug that
into a standard wall outlet already.
So, the jury is still out on an affordable/portable dump
charger solution or a way to plug in the car without getting
the building owner all over you.

Personally I would not use a common outlet but see that I can
park the car in a way that allows me to throw a cord out a
window of my house and plug in. 
No liability issue for the landlord.

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

